# Prostate Brachytherapy



## knlewis (Dec 15, 2017)

Our urologist is placing the needles under ultrasound guidance and then the Radiation Oncologist is placing the seeds into the prostate.  Our urologist bills 55875 and 76965-26.  We have received medical record requests on multiple patients and once the records are received the insurance is stating that we should have used a modifier 62.  I have been billing this for years and I know this is not correct.  62 modifier is not even allowed on code 55875.  The urologist is the surgeon performing 55875 and the oncologist is performing the radiation part of putting in the seeds and bills for the radiation part only which is a 7 code.  Any feedback on how to handle this issue? Is anyone else having this problem?


----------

